# slug accaracy at 100 yards?



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

is a slug accarate enough to kill a deer at 100 yards? the reason i am asking this is because i have a friend that says it cant be done. thanx guys.

:sniper: tyler


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Depends on if the barrel if rifled, if the gun is scoped, if the shooter is good. If the three listed are all yes then I could see a deer being taken out to 200 yards with a sabot slug.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

It also depends on the gun type, I have a German o/u with a smooth bore 12 ga. and 6 power scope it is very capable of 3" groups at 100 yards,5.5" at 200, with rifled slugs, and I am just a average shot.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol, rifled slug out of a smooth bore will do the trick, even with bird sites. I woulndt recommend it unless you have practiced though. But yes, it would work. 
:sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've shot a few deer past 100 yds with my smooth bore slug barrel and rifled slugs.


----------



## DeerHunter22 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a 12 Ga. with a rifled barrel and can hit a tree about a foot wide almost every time with open rifle sights using sabots. I dont know about a smoothbore barrel using rifled slugs.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I, and the 4 others in my hunting party, shoot a smooth bore 11-87 with a 6 power scope. We shoot Breneke slugs. We have killed more than a couple of deer at, or past 100 yards. As long as the deer is just walking or standing still there is no problem with shooting them at 100 yards plus. Before I put the scope on I had killed 3 deer right around 100 yards with open sights. We are all just average, or below in some cases, shooters.


----------



## scrollmaster (Nov 15, 2004)

Lance is dead right! Get some Rottweil brand Original Brenneke Magnum slugs and try those in your smoothbore. In 12 ga they make for 2 3/4" & 3" chambers and should help you a lot with accuracy and distance. I've used them in my Rem 870 for years and they're the Rolls Royce of slugs in my opinion, haven't found anything else their equal. If you're having trouble with your slugs drifting over the target at a distance then you need to try these. If you can hold the target in your sights they can shoot it better than any slug I've ever tried.

PS - With ANY slug you need to learn how it shoots in your shotgun and that's gonna take a bit of an afternoon and popping a few of what you hunt with at several distances. Unlike a rifle where you adjust the rear sight to bring to zero at a defined distance you have to set distances and see where your slugs are printing at these marks and learn to adjust your aim to compensate. 
HINT: Write down the info where the slugs are printing at each distance. I did 25, 50, 75 & 100. Transfer that to a small card and keep it with you and before long you'll have this commited to memory.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I shot a doe at right around 100 yards with a smooth bore. I was shooting 3" Rottweil.


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

to the point the answer to your question is absolutely yes and then some ..my son and i both shoot h&r ultra slugs in 12 ga. and if your friend thinks a deer cant be killed at 100 yards with a deer slug then id like to shoot at his favorite coffee mug..ive shot various slugs and at 100 yards the breneke short field mags. group around 3 inches and still travel around 11oo ft. per second at about the same energy...the more expensive sabots like the hornady sst are a whole different ball game...sighted in 2 inches hi at 100 yards they hit about 2 inches low at 158 yards and around 6 inches low at two hundred...they will group within a paper plat at 200 yards consistently and have enough energy at 200 yards to rival the balistics of any muzzle loader. so in this caes id say your friend is wrong ..and as in the case of a hundred yard deer id say hes dead wrong..hunt safely and always wear a safety harness.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I can shoot a 4 inch group at 100 yards with my old Browning A-5, smooth bore, single bb front sight and the cheapest slugs I can buy. I have killed derr at 127 yards with this setup.

I now have a rifled barrel, scope and sabot slugs. My scope is zreoed at 150 yards, that make 3 inches high at 100, and 3-4 inches low at 200


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I killed a small bull moose this fall @ 110+/- yards this fall with open sights and a Federal rifled slug. Bang flop. First shot hit way low and when I lined up for the second shot I aimed about 12 inches higher and got him square in the foreshoulder. If your buddy thinks a 12 ga. slug is not accurate at 100 yds get him to pace it off and let you shoot at him. :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

there are three brands that make slugs that are all accurate to 200 yards and f&s did a test on it to prove it, very capable


----------

